# Any luck with HP 1505 printer ? [Solved]

## d2_racing

Hi, I cannot make my HP LaserJet 1505 working at all :

I searched the net and the hplip doesn't work and I used also net-print/foo2zjs with no luck.

Am I the only one with that problem ?

I can see the printer with lsusb and hp-setup finds it, but my printer is always idle.Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Feb 02, 2009 4:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Actually here's what I did :

```

# emerge -Cv net-print/hplip

# emerge -Cv =foomatic-db-3.0.20060720

# echo "net-print/foo2zjs ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "net-print/foo2zjs foomaticdb" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# echo "net-print/hplip cupsddk" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# echo >> "FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hpp1505"" /etc/make.conf

# emerge -av net-print/foo2zjs

```

```

# nano /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

loglevel debug

```

```

# tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log

```

```

    tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:12 -0500] [CGI] show_all_printers(http=0x620580, user="root")

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:12 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:12 -0500] PID 5747 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:12 -0500] cupsdCloseClient: 12

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:12 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:12 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:12 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:12 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:12 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:12 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/hp1505?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 5751

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5751)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] cupsdSendCommand: 9 file=10

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] cupsdAcceptClient: 12 from localhost (Domain)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 POST /printers/hp1505 HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] Print-Job ipp://localhost:631/printers/hp1505

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] add_job: requesting-user-name="root"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Adding start banner page "none".

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] Discarding unused job-created event...

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Adding end banner page "none".

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] File of type application/postscript queued by "root".

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] hold_until=0

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Queued on "hp1505" by "root".

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] job-sheets=none,none

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] banner_page = 0

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] argv[0]="hp1505"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] argv[1]="13"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] argv[2]="root"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] argv[3]="Test Page"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] argv[4]="1"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:bc4dd2cf-a8fd-31d3-7027-a2bde49c9249"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00013-001"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@localhost"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.3.9"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[12]="USER=root"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[17]="LANG=fr.UTF8"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/hp1505.ppd"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1505?serial=CA5618F"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[22]="PRINTER=hp1505"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/hp1505"

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 5753)

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 5754)

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 5755)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] Discarding unused job-state-changed event...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 12 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] LANGUAGE = (unset),

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] LC_ALL = (unset),

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] LANG = "fr.UTF8"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] are supported and installed on your system.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Page = 595x842; 11,11 to 584,831

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] %%Pages: 1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] %%LanguageLevel: 1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.3

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Apple Inc.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] %%CreationDate: D:20070606214000+0500

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] %%Title: Test Page

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] %%EndComments

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Before copy_setup - %%Page: 1 1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Copying page 1...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] pagew = 572.3, pagel = 819.3

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] bboxx = 0, bboxy = 0, bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] PageLeft = 11.3, PageRight = 583.7

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] PageTop = 830.7, PageBottom = 11.3

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Wrote 1 pages...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] PID 5753 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] cupsdCloseClient: 12

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] PID 5751 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] foomatic-rip version $Revision=3.0.2.131$ running...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Parsing PPD file ...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option ColorSpace

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option PageSize

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option PageRegion

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option Quality

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option Resolution

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option ImageableArea

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option PaperDimension

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option InputSlot

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option MediaType

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option Duplex

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option Copies

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option Nup

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option NupOrient

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Added option Font

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Parameter Summary

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] -----------------

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Spooler: cups

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Printer: hp1505

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Shell: /bin/sh

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/hp1505.ppd

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] ATTR file:

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Printer model: HP LaserJet P1505 Foomatic/foo2xqx (recommended)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Job title: Test Page

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] File(s) to be printed:

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] <STDIN>

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:bc4dd2cf-a8fd-31d3-7027-a2bde49c9249'

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:bc4dd2cf-a8fd-31d3-7027-a2bde49c9249.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] ================================================

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] File: <STDIN>

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] ================================================

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Reading PostScript input ...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %RBINumCopies: 1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] -----------

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginProlog

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%EndProlog

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] -----------

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginSetup

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality normal

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: Quality=normal --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=normal

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: Quality=normal --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Resolution 1200x600dpi

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: Resolution=1200x600dpi --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=1200x600dpi

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: Resolution=1200x600dpi --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion A4

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: PageRegion=A4 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: PageSize=A4 --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Auto

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: InputSlot=Auto --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Auto

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: InputSlot=Auto --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Plain

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: MediaType=Plain --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Plain

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: MediaType=Plain --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Nup 1up

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: Nup=1up --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=1up

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: Nup=1up --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *NupOrient port

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: NupOrient=port --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: NupOrient=port

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: NupOrient=port --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex None

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=None

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Copies 1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%EndSetup

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] -----------

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] New page:  1 1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%EndPageSetup

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] End of page header

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Stopping search for page header options

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found:       lineto                             % Move there...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Starting renderer

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%Trailer

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] --> Continue DSC parsing now.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%Pages: 1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] --> Continue DSC parsing now.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] --> Continue DSC parsing now.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Found: %%EOF

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] --> Continue DSC parsing now.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Closing renderer

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] JCL: <job data>

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] renderer PID kid4=5760

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] renderer command: foo2xqx-wrapper   -r1200x600 -p9 -s7 -m1   -d1 -n1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:42 -0500] [Job 13] Starting process 5761: "foo2xqx-wrapper   -r1200x600 -p9 -s7 -m1   -d1 -n1 "

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] Discarding unused job-progress event...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] [Job 13] Process 5761 ending: "foo2xqx-wrapper   -r1200x600 -p9 -s7 -m1   -d1 -n1 "

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] [Job 13] KID3 exited with status 0

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] [Job 13] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] [Job 13] KID4 exited with status 0

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] [Job 13] Renderer exit stat: 0

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] [Job 13] KID4 finished

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] [Job 13] KID3 finished

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] [Job 13] Renderer process finished

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] [Job 13]

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] [Job 13] Closing foomatic-rip.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:43 -0500] PID 5754 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) exited with no errors.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/hp1505 HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 5809

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5809)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdSendCommand: 9 file=12

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAcceptClient: 13 from localhost (Domain)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 POST / HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] CUPS-Get-Default

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: Pas d’imprimante par défaut

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 13 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 POST / HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/hp1505

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 13 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] [CGI] show_printer(http=0x620580, printer="hp1505")

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 POST / HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/hp1505

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 13 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdCloseClient: 13

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] PID 5809 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAcceptClient: 12 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAcceptClient: 13 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAcceptClient: 14 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAcceptClient: 16 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:44 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/hp1505 HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 5810

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5810)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendCommand: 9 file=15

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAcceptClient: 18 from localhost (Domain)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 18 POST / HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] CUPS-Get-Default

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: Pas d’imprimante par défaut

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 18 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 18 POST / HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/hp1505

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 18 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] [CGI] show_printer(http=0x620580, printer="hp1505")

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 18 POST / HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/hp1505

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 18 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdCloseClient: 18

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] PID 5810 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 13 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAcceptClient: 15 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/button-print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 13 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/printer-processing.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 15 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 13 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-unpublish-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-set-printer-options.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-move-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/button-set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 13 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-set-allowed-users.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-search.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-clear.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 15 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 13 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-sort-descending.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 13 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:54 -0500] cupsdSendError: 15 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:55 -0500] Report: clients=6

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:55 -0500] Report: jobs=1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:55 -0500] Report: jobs-active=1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:55 -0500] Report: printers=1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:55 -0500] Report: printers-implicit=0

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:55 -0500] Report: stringpool-string-count=393

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:55 -0500] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=9896

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:35:55 -0500] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=8056

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] PID 5755 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp) exited with no errors.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] [Job 13] File 0 is complete.

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] [Job 13] Completed successfully.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] Discarding unused job-completed event...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /printers/hp1505 HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 5813

    I [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5813)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendCommand: 12 file=17

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAcceptClient: 18 from localhost (Domain)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 18 POST / HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] CUPS-Get-Default

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: Pas d’imprimante par défaut

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 18 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 18 POST / HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/hp1505

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 18 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] [CGI] show_printer(http=0x620580, printer="hp1505")

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 18 POST / HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/hp1505

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 18 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] PID 5813 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdCloseClient: 18

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] [CGI] lang="fr.UTF8", locale="/fr"...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 13 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 15 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/button-stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 13 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-move-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 15 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/printer-idle.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/button-unpublish-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 13 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-set-printer-options.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 15 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-set-allowed-users.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/button-search.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 13 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-clear.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 15 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:04 -0500] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:36:05 -0500] [Job 13] Unloading...

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] cupsdCloseClient: 9

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] Report: clients=5

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] Report: jobs=1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] Report: jobs-active=0

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] Report: printers=1

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] Report: printers-implicit=0

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] Report: stringpool-string-count=383

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=9016

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=7936

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] cupsdCloseClient: 16

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] cupsdCloseClient: 12

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] cupsdCloseClient: 15

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] cupsdCloseClient: 14

    D [24/Jan/2009:17:37:10 -0500] cupsdCloseClient: 13

```

Any idea ?

----------

## muhsinzubeir

Thanks for your post...I was struggling to get hp 1020 to work.I tried net-print/foo2zjs after reading your post...en now lucky me I can print....I used net-print/hplip and I had this error:

 *Quote:*   

> "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"

 

Anyway, I also read this topic:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=88582&highlight=windows+share+printer

Hope you will get it to work...mine is remotely connected to a winxp machine{office printer}

cheers

----------

## d2_racing

Mine is plug directly to my USB...so I cannot use samba.

----------

## d2_racing

That thing is a piece of shit !!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

I found how to make that printer works.

```

# emerge -Cv net-print/foo2zjs

# echo "=net-print/hplip-2.8.7 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -av hplip

```

After that download theses 2 :

http://www.linuxprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/hplip-2.8.7-plugin.run

http://www.linuxprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/hp_laserjet_p1505.plugin

Now create a directory inside your /home :

```

$ cd /home/sylvain

$ mkdir HP_1505

```

After that unpack hp_laserjet_p1505.plugin inside /home/sylvain/HP_1505

```

# hp-setup

```

When the software ask to download the plugin, point to the /home/sylvain/HP_1505

When the sofware ask to the .ppd file, point to the /home/sylvain/HP_1505

That's it, it's working with some manual tweak.

For the record, this printer is a WinPrinter, like the WinModem back in 1995.

----------

## armakuni

This thread was very helpful!

I am now able to print to my HP P1005!

But I should also add that I had to put the line "cups options = raw" in my smb.conf under the section [printers] to be able to print from my Vista machines.

----------

## d2_racing

Thanks for the info  :Razz: 

----------

